# Any BBW 3D models out there?



## fatgirl33 (Nov 19, 2005)

I'm a big fan of Weight Gain-related artwork (obviously!), and am familiar with the traditional 2D kind, but I have occasionally come across some 3D, computer-generated pics & animation with BBW & WG themes. 

Can anyone point me toward some examples of 3D artwork or animation? I'm really interested in seeing what is being done? I'm kind of interested in getting my feet wet with some 3D software, but I have absolutely no training or experience in anything like that.

Thanks for any suggestions?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 19, 2005)

The only CGI BBW art I am aware of is the stuff from 3rd-art website. Their 3darlings character Nadia is a BBW.


----------



## Zoom (Nov 19, 2005)

Probably the best 3D application to make fat women models is Poser. I have Poser 6, but I haven't been able to make it work well. If you can get pointers from someone, you might do better than I.


----------



## gangstadawg (Nov 20, 2005)

go to boobrepli.net the artist ecilam is there.


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 20, 2005)

www.marksmorphs.com It's all inflation stuff, but that guy really knows his way around poser. I run into a lot of 3D BBW art with a tag from, " digital adiposity", but I've had no luck tracking that site down.


----------



## gangstadawg (Nov 22, 2005)

digitaladiposity doesnt have a website.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions, guys! I will check out some of those sites and Poser. I'd like to take a course or something in the basics of using 3D software, but for now I'll check out the resources on the Web.

Thanks, and any more suggestions are welcome! Are there no WG 3D videos? Sounds like a morpher's dream!

Brenda


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 22, 2005)

Poser is supposed to be the worst. Try Cinema 4D which you can get a free demo of from there website.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Nov 22, 2005)

MissToodles said:


> Poser is supposed to be the worst. Try Cinema 4D which you can get a free demo of from there website.



I know we're getting a little off topic here.... But my goal is mainly to reduce the learning curve and start making some fat people! Just looking at Cinema 4D, it looks like it's a much more flexible & difficult program to use... any idea if this is the case? Poser looks pretty user friendly from what I've seen on the Web.


----------



## NotAnExpert (Nov 23, 2005)

gangstadawg said:


> digitaladiposity doesnt have a website.



http://groups.yahoo.com/group/digital_adiposity/
http://digital-adiposity.deviantart.com/


----------



## gangstadawg (Nov 23, 2005)

NotAnExpert said:


> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/digital_adiposity/
> http://digital-adiposity.deviantart.com/


i stand corrected.


----------



## altered states (Nov 23, 2005)

Zoom said:


> Probably the best 3D application to make fat women models is Poser. I have Poser 6, but I haven't been able to make it work well. If you can get pointers from someone, you might do better than I.



I've also played around with Poser and haven't had any luck making realistic looking BBWs. I believe if you get into that whole skin mapping thing you may have some luck, but that's way too complicated for a casual hobbyist, as I am.


----------



## Webmaster (Nov 23, 2005)

fatgirl33 said:


> I'm a big fan of Weight Gain-related artwork (obviously!), and am familiar with the traditional 2D kind, but I have occasionally come across some 3D, computer-generated pics & animation with BBW & WG themes.
> 
> Can anyone point me toward some examples of 3D artwork or animation? I'm really interested in seeing what is being done? I'm kind of interested in getting my feet wet with some 3D software, but I have absolutely no training or experience in anything like that.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions?



I recently had a submission of a series of incredible 3D images from one of the grand masters of the genre. They were, however, rather on the wild side, and his primary interest was pregnancy, though he his largest models. If I can locate them I should probably post them on the site. According to him, Poser (apart from being really difficult to figure out) does not have the punch to do really good work.


----------



## Webmaster (Nov 23, 2005)

NotAnExpert said:


> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/digital_adiposity/
> http://digital-adiposity.deviantart.com/



Hehe... I tried to join the digital_adiposity Yahoo Group but my request was turned down:

"I'd like to take a moment to address why you may have been rejected from membership with this group. There are several reasons for this, but I usually reject people because they didn't write anything intelligent in their "reason for applying". If you can't communicate a simple statement regarding your reason for joining, you will probably be dead weight in the group."

The reason I gave was that I was a lifelong admirer or large women and also an digital imaging enthusiast. Guess that wasn't good enough for that august group. Can't have that dead weight, after all!


----------



## gangstadawg (Nov 23, 2005)

Webmaster said:


> Hehe... I tried to join the digital_adiposity Yahoo Group but my request was turned down:
> 
> "I'd like to take a moment to address why you may have been rejected from membership with this group. There are several reasons for this, but I usually reject people because they didn't write anything intelligent in their "reason for applying". If you can't communicate a simple statement regarding your reason for joining, you will probably be dead weight in the group."
> 
> The reason I gave was that I was a lifelong admirer or large women and also an digital imaging enthusiast. Guess that wasn't good enough for that august group. Can't have that dead weight, after all!



i know that guy. he is a A hole. i used to belong to his group. i got kicked out. the reason why is some of the peeps at the elder scrolls forums wanted to use is 3d bbw model ( which was made in 3dsmax) for a mod for morrowind. so i asked him ( his yahoo/msn name is buffalo bellycan) as politely as i could. but he kicked me out the group that little SH!T.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks for all the tips & suggestions, guys. They have helped a lot and pointed me to a lot of sites that are slowly educating me...

Poser seems to come with the best-looking out-of-the-box models, ready for mucking about with. The interface looks dead easy, too. But folks have all kinds of other bad things to say about it, it seems.

Cinema 4D has a limited free version, which is good! Folks say lots of nice things about it, but I can't make heads or tails out of it. I'm a Photoshop girl, what can I say?  I might have to take a trip to the bookstore and see what tomes they might have on this program, and see if there's anything that might ease me into it.

I also found a completely free (opensource) program called Blender, but I don't know if I can install it on my machine. Again, I don't know the first thing about it.

There is a steep learning curve ahead, so I will take my time. I can only devote maybe 15-30mins of time to any one task these days, so maybe in four or five years I'll be able to post some of my BBW 3D models! lol!

Thanks again! 
Brenda


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 23, 2005)

Webmaster said:


> Hehe... I tried to join the digital_adiposity Yahoo Group but my request was turned down:
> 
> "I'd like to take a moment to address why you may have been rejected from membership with this group. There are several reasons for this, but I usually reject people because they didn't write anything intelligent in their "reason for applying". If you can't communicate a simple statement regarding your reason for joining, you will probably be dead weight in the group."
> 
> The reason I gave was that I was a lifelong admirer or large women and also an digital imaging enthusiast. Guess that wasn't good enough for that august group. Can't have that dead weight, after all!




Maybe he just doesn't like you? We've all got our enemies, deserved or not.


----------



## NotAnExpert (Nov 24, 2005)

gangstadawg said:


> i know that guy. he is a A hole. i used to belong to his group ... but he kicked me out the group that little SH!T.



I recall being turned away from one of his other groups because he didn't like the kind of stuff I used to write on the Dim boards, so I didn't try, can't bend that low anymore. Oh well, can't please everyone.


----------



## coyote wild (Nov 24, 2005)

he only has about 90 members in his little yahoo group. who exactly is he letting in? I broke 1200 a few months ago.


----------



## biackrlng (May 31, 2006)

I jsut tired to join too and I wrote that I am a friend of Conrad's SO let me join 

What do you think will he let me join :doh:


----------

